# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  شوفوا القطيف أول....

## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ويش اخباركم ياحلوين اليوم شفت صور عن القطيف الرائع في القديم وحبيت انكم تشاركوني ...
 حمام أبو لوزة




بيوت قديمه


*قلعة تاروت*



*مسجد قديم*




*شغل النخيل*


*صناعة الحصر*



*صناعة الفخار*





*يتبع*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*غرفة العروس*

**



*صانع الاحذيه*
**

*صانع الحبال*

**


*سوق الخميس*

**



*يللا قولوا لي ويش رايكم في تراثنا الرائع* 

*ومع اني مقصره ما جبته كله بس اتمنى انه عجبكم* 

*تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي* 

*ليكم جميعاً* 

*ام الحلوين*

----------


## killua

مشكوووووور أختي على الصور الرئع

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

روووعه
احب التراااث ...

يسلمو ام الحلووين على الصور الحلوووة
يعطيك رب العافية

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووو خيتو عالصور

----------


## ام الحلوين

*killua*

*أميرةباحساسي* 


* اللؤلؤ المكنون*


*تواجدكم الرائع اسعدني مشكورين*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

مشكوره اختي وتسلم ايدك

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووو ام الحلوين على الصور الروعه*

*لا عدمنا جديدكـ*

*تقبلي مروري وتحيــــــــــــــــــــااتي*

----------


## حنين الجروح

يااااااااااااي حلوين مره ولا عاد سوق الخميس كان زين لو الحريم هم اللي يبيعون كان وناسه
تسلم يدينج يالغلاا على النقل 
عطاج الله العافيه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

روووووووووووعــة حدهمـ
احب التراث 
ح ـركات احنا القطيف
خاصة غرفة العروس 
كشخـه
ههههـ
مشكووورة خيتو
ام الحلوين
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## ام الحلوين

*عاشق الافراح* 

*كبرياء*

*حنين الجروح* 

*روح وريحان*

*الله لايحرمني من هالطاله قولوا امين* 


*تابعوا القطيف أول معاي في تكمله*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هذا المدخل الجنوبي للقطيف*




*وهذي الصورة عام 1946*





*وهذي بعد صورة للقلعة عام 1946*




*جمرك القطيف* 




*السكة*




*ساباط من ساباطات القطيف*




*سكة مياس*




*يتبع*

----------


## علوش911

*اييييييييييييييييييه راحت ايام* 
*اجدادنا ايام زمان*
*تسلمي اختي ام الحلوين*
*وماقصرتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*مشكور اخوي علوش على المرور*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذي ايام زمان ولا بلاش
الله يعطيش العافية

----------


## ام الحلوين

*:: تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــابع ::* 
*::مدير جمرك القطيف هو وشيشته::* 

** 
*:: محطة بنزيـن والظاهـر أنهـا أول وحدهـ بالقطـيف::* 
** 

*:: سوق القطيف عام 1934 ::*


**


*:: صـورهـ قديمــه تظهـر فيها أحدى قلاع القطيـــف ::*


**


*::وسيـلة نقل- كاشخـين الشباب-::*


**
*




::سوق الخميس سنة 1987::





::يبيعوالخضار::





يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتع - - - - ->


*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*:: تـــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااابع::* 
*:: بيت من بيوت الاول ::*** 
**

*هذي صورة سقف لأحد البيوت القديمة الزخرفة هذي تسمى* *(جندل)-شوفو الفن****:: صورة ايضا قديمة لمنطقة القلعة ::* ***  :: الجهة الغربية للقطيف ::****عين (الكعيبة) سميت بذلك لأن القرامطة جابو الحجر**الأسود عندها على زمانهم****::عين الطيبة بالعوامية::****عين القيصر*** 
*:: الحلاق(المحسن)::****أول مدرسة بالقطيف***

----------


## ام الحلوين

:: تابع::

::حسينية البيات::



::سوق تاروت::




*اتمنى انكم عشتوا شوي مع الماضي وعجبكم ولو بالصور**::منقول::**تحياتي**ام الحلوين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيتو عفاف الهدى مشكوره على هالطله الحلوه*

----------


## Princess

صور مره روووعه اماه
لقطيف الخير الحبيبه..
تسلم الأيادي ويعطيش الف عافيه

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## وعود

*مشكور أم الحلوين على الصور الروعة ..*

----------


## الحال2007مه

شكرا ام الحلوين عجبوني الصور واجد تسلم ايديش

----------


## ام الحلوين

اميرة المرح



وعود 


الحالمه 2007



هلا وغلا فيكم منورين وحياكم الله في قطيفنا الحبيبه  ومبارك عليكم الشهر

----------


## روح تائبهـ

هههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني سوق الخمييييييييس يسلموووووو خيتي على الصور...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

الصراحه روعه شغل اول ..

كل المودة

----------


## ام الحلوين

خيتو حسرة الروح

خيي شبكة الناصره 

هلا وغلا فيكم منورين ومبارك عليكم الشهر

----------


## الأمل البعيد

خسارة والله ماعشت زمنكم من فتحت عيوني على الدنيا وهي خرابه 
يسلمووووووووو ام الحلوين على الصور التي تحننا الى الأول والزمن الماضي اخيرة الدنيا ترجع زي ماكانت
تحياتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

وااااااااااااااااو

صور حلوه

هذا راثنا

بس للاسف غيرنا محاربينا عليه 

ويحاولوا

يطمسوا ها التراث

يسلمو يالغاليه على الصور الحلوه

دمتــ بود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

صورة روعة
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
تحياتي لكم
الـــــــنــــــاري

----------


## ام الحلوين

الامل البعيد 


سحر القوافي


هذا ثراتنا الي نعتز ونفتخر به بس للأسف ماضل لينا منه شي غير صور قديمه تأخذنا الى عالم أخروهو ذكريات الاباء والاجداد.


الله يعطيكم الف عافيه وتسلموا لي على هالمرور الرائع


وعيدكم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وصحه وسلامه ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اختي ام الحلوين حبيت اضيف بعد
صور تراثية في القطيف

----------


## الأمل البعيد

انشاء الله عجبتكم الصور 


وفي انتظار ردوركم وتعليقاتكم الرائعة 




تحياتي القلبية

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيش العافية 

وتسلم يمينش 

صورر رووووووعه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حلووووة وااجد ايام زمان ..

الله يعطيج العافية ام الحلوين ...

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيتو الامل البعيد الله يعطيش الف عافيه ومشكوره على الاضافه وتسلم الايادي يارب*


*ام محمد* 



*شذى الزهراء*

* منورين الله يعطيكم الف عافيه على هالمرور الرائع*

----------


## اسرار الجنة

يسلمو خيتو ع الصور ..
ياليت أنا من القطيف ..هم بلادي حلوة بس..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا ع الصور
بس فيه اشياء اول مرة اسمع فيها زي حمام ابو اللوز مدري جوزة
وسوق الخميس جنني ومارضا يطلع عندي ايش معنى هو
بس يلموا على هيك صور والله يعطيك العافيه على تعبك

----------


## hope

مشكورة على الصور 

مره حليووين ياليتني عشت فيها لو شوي 

ليت الزمـان يعود يوما << شويه تحريف بس  :toung:  هههه


ننتظر جديدك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..


تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الحرية

مافي احلى من الواحد يتذكر ذكريات الاجداد

تسلم يمناكِ على الصور الجميلة و الرائع

و جزاك الله خير الجزاء و ربِ يعطيكِ العافية

و بنتظار كل ما هو جديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## احساسي شاعري

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هالصور الروووعه
شي جميل ان نتطلع الى تراث ابائنا واجدادنا
تسلمي اختي على هالصور

----------


## أمل الظهور

** 





**


*ياعيني على ايام زمان وصور ايام زمان وحياة ايام زمان*  

*وبساطة ايام زمان وذكريات ايام زمان وياعيني على* *القطيف يحليلها* 

*من جد روعه الرجوع لهالصور وهالذكريات*  




*مشكوره يالغلا ام الحلوين*  
*والأمل البعيد للإضافه*  
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اسرار الجنه* 

*دمعة الاحزان*


*حور العين* 


*عاشق الحريه* 


*احساسي شاعري*


*امل الظهور* 



*مشكورين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه ومنورين وحياكم الله في القطيف الرائع .*

----------


## نور الشمس

صوووور رائعه

تشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااات

----------


## شريف

بصراحه  صور  رائع 

مشكورين على الصور

----------


## ام الحلوين

*نور الشمس* 

*شريف*


*هلا وغلا منورين*

----------


## فروله

الله مافي احلى من الاول
يسلمووووووووووو
والله يعطيكم العافية
وشكرا

----------


## نور قلبي

*والله شي حلو أنك تشوف الفرق بين اول والحين* 
*وخاصة إذا كنت عايش في نفس المكان*

*يسلمووووو اختي ع المجهود الرائع*

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمنا منك ولا من جديدك*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*فروله*


*نور قلبي*


*يسلموا على هالمرور العطر الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## رمضان

بصراحة حلووين 
والله يعطيش العافية 
وسلمت يمناش على هالصور 
انا كان خاطري من زمان احصل على هالصور الحلوة 
مشكورة

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اختي ام الحلوين كل هذا وتقولى مقصره
بلعكس يعطيك الف عافيه جهد جميل
واحياء الى منطقة القطيف وتراثها الرائع

اتمنى لك التوفيق على هذا الجهد الجميل

والله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيي رمضان* 

*خيي فضول* 


*منورين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## دايم@&@دموع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                                       السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .............اما بعد
                                                    بصراحة صور ممتازه وجيده 
         بس بصراحه صانع النعل الزبيري هذا من الاحساء ( حساوي وهجري ) وهو ليس من القطيف  
                                                      دايم @&@ دموع

----------


## ام الحلوين

> بس بصراحه صانع النعل الزبيري هذا من الاحساء ( حساوي وهجري ) وهو ليس من القطيف



 

*خيي دايم دموع   صانع النعل حتى لو كان من الاحساء ترى مهنته كانت تزاول ايضاً عندنا في القطيف وهذه هي الفكره* 


*الله يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم على هالطله الحلوه*

----------


## Taka

*مــــــا اجمــــــل التراث ...*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اهلا وسهلا بك خيي مهرشاد في قطيفنا الرائع* 

*مشكور والله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## واحد فاضي

تسلم يمناش خيتي أم الحلوين ويعطيش ربي 
الف عافيه ياااااااااااااااارب

تقبلي خالص احترامي وتحياتي وتقديري

سلام

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يسلمك خيي واحد فاضي* 

*يعطيك الله الف عافيه* 

*مشكور على هالمرور العطر*

----------


## وردة البنفسج

مشكوررررررررررررره اختي
صور روعه 

تحياتي

وردة البنفسج

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا بوردة البنفسج* 

*منوره خيتو*

----------


## أنوارالوليد

مشكورة أختي الموضوع واجد حلو

----------


## سكينه

مشكوووووور أختي على الصور الرئع

----------


## ام الحلوين

*خيي انوار الوليد*

*خيتو سكينه* 

*هلا وغلا منورين والله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## عشق الزهراء

مشكورة اختي ام الحلوين على الصور الروعة
وعجبوني وااااجد

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا بخيتو عشق الزهراء منوره*

----------


## حكاية حب

والله حركات ,,
الصور جداً حلوه ,,
والحياه القديمه بصرااحه أحلى لكن خساره ..
خصوصاً سوق الخميس و المدرسه حلوين مره مره ..
يسلموو عالصور ..
حكاية ,,

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا بخيتو حكايه*

*منوره والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## سكينه

صور جميلة ورائعة
(( إلي ماله أول ماله تالي ))
تسلم القطيف وأهلها

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اكيد خيتو سكينه إلي ماله أول ماله تالي*

*هلا وغلا خيتو منوره* 

*والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*مشكورة اختي* 
*التراث قدين بس أحلى من الوقت الحاضر*
*تحياتي ،،،،،،،،*
*سهم الدمار*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا خيي مرتضى محمد*

*منور والله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*هلا وغلا خيي مرتضى محمد* 
*منور والله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## علويه و أفتخر

تسلمي أم الحلوين ذكرتينا بالذي مضى

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يسلمش خيتو علويه* 

*منوره وهلا وغلا والله*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اويلي ويلاه*
*صراحة اشوي واصيح*
*ماقدر اشوف هل المناظر اتحسر* 
*ياليتني عشت ديك الايام والله حركات احسها من جد راحت بال*
*اتحسي النفوس طيبة*
*هذانا كل مرز في المزرعة ابغي اعيش ديك الايام اشوي مابي اتحسر بزيادة*

*يعطيك ربي مليار مليار مليار واكثر بعد*
*على الطرح الرائع والمميز* 
*تقبلي مروري المتاخر اختي*
*ام الحلوين*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اهلاً وسهلاً خيي جريح الروح*

*منور والله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

الللللللللللللللللللللله

والله ايام  زمان حلوة  والله لو عندي  الة الزمن كان ارجع 

يسلمو ع التراث

----------


## همسات وله

تـــســـلـــم أيـــــدك عــلى هــالـــمـــوضــــوع الـــرائـــع.........


والله يـــعــــطـــيــــك الــــصــــحــــة والــــعــــافــــيـــة......


في أنـــتــــظـــار أبـــداعـــــاتــــك الـــقـــادمــــة.........


دمــــتــــم بـــــــــــــــــود.....

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوووووووره 
على الصور الرائعه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ABU@JASEEM*

*همسات وله*

*عاشقة ال محمد*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

*ومشكورين على هالمرور العطر*

*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------

